# Hurricane 2/28/12



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Went to Hurricane Lake yesterday for a couple of hours. Put in about 8:45, threw a jerkbait with no strikes. We fished shallow saw some beds but nothing locked on them. We found some good structure around 7ft-8ft of water put on a lizard and that's what turned them on. I missed a few and boated about 5 the biggest was 4lbs and the others were 2lbers and real small one. Once I get the pic off of my phone I will post it. We left around 1230 I had to get ready for work. Sorry for using the four letter word! :no: But all in all it was a good day.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds fun. How was the water level/clarity? Could you see the deep structure or were you using a fish finder?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

The water level was at full pool, I could see down about 3ft-4ft but I was using my fish finder also for deeper structure. I will be going again next week but to see if the shell crackers are biting.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

senkos and lizards always do well at Hurricane.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

You're right screwball, I also do very well with a trickworm tight to the bank.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got it!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice fish! That one came from Hurricane?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep! Carolina rig with a lizard.


----------



## Gulf Coaster (Nov 1, 2009)

*I too went to Hurricane on 3/1/12*

Got there about 9:00 water was slighty dirty with much of pollen. Lots of breeze and clouds, with intermident sunshine and 80 degee air temp.
I started out with a tomatoe colored salamader. Not much goin on with that, switched to rapala blue and yellow shad midwater crankbait.....not right for them either. I take a left into a Small cove and see several small bass beds with no one home. I go a lil further and see a larger bed with a small bass on it. I pick up my other rod with a carolina riged shallow, berkly worm and chunk it by the bed ,bass hits it and I land a 12incher. I proceed to cast at varrious banks and catch one more 12 incher. I then decied to try for bigger fish and went out into the sticks in the timer above the water. I grabed my standard for success a Rat L Trap crankbait and caught 3 more smaller ones.
A nice day not at work.
Gulf Coaster


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Gulf Coaster said:


> Got there about 9:00 water was slighty dirty with much of pollen. Lots of breeze and clouds, with intermident sunshine and 80 degee air temp.
> I started out with a tomatoe colored salamader. Not much goin on with that, switched to rapala blue and yellow shad midwater crankbait.....not right for them either. I take a left into a Small cove and see several small bass beds with no one home. I go a lil further and see a larger bed with a small bass on it. I pick up my other rod with a carolina riged shallow, berkly worm and chunk it by the bed ,bass hits it and I land a 12incher. I proceed to cast at varrious banks and catch one more 12 incher. I then decied to try for bigger fish and went out into the sticks in the timer above the water. I grabed my standard for success a Rat L Trap crankbait and caught 3 more smaller ones.
> A nice day not at work.
> Gulf Coaster


Always beat a day at work! Next time try that lizard in junebug!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jstblsd said:


> View attachment 42356
> Finally got it!


That's a fine un!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Jason


----------

